# ¿Noche de cuchillos largos en el PP? Han suspendido toda la cúpula sus agendas...



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso está que trina por esto:









La dirección nacional del PP intentó contratar detectives para espiar a familiares de Díaz Ayuso


El PP habría intentado contratar a detectives para tener un escándalo que esgrimir contra Isabel Díaz Ayuso.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## birdland (17 Feb 2022)

O decapitan a casado o el pp será el siguiente ciudadanos..
y ojalá que así sea


----------



## asakopako (17 Feb 2022)

Han encendido las antenas 5g en Génova 13. Habrá que hacer un seguimiento a chuskyG y al promotroll. Poneos la rebequita.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## fenderman (17 Feb 2022)

Pillo sirio.....!!!






ED: no homo


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Feb 2022)

El PP es un partido mortisimo


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

A Casado el viene grande todo esto.


----------



## Lobo macho (17 Feb 2022)

Tienen información de primera mano, la guerra de Ucrania comienza mañana.


----------



## Linthor (17 Feb 2022)

Guerra en el PP.
PSOE y Podemas en picado elecciones tras elecciones.
Ciudadanos finiquitándose.
Al final sólo va a quedar VOX, pero literalmente hablando y todo.


----------



## Dmtry (17 Feb 2022)

Da igual, veréis como los siguen votando igual...


----------



## luca (17 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso ha sacado la vena barriobajera bardeo en mano y Casado estará llamando a Ansar para que lo defienda.....


----------



## sirpask (17 Feb 2022)

Palomitas.

Es la guerra por la presidencia del PP en la comunidad de Madrid. Al final ha explotado todo.

Veremos los bandos que hay, eso si, Esperanza Aguirre se lo debe estar pasando de P.M.


----------



## treblinca (17 Feb 2022)

Casado es un hombre sin principios, solo le interesan las encuestas de los progres.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Quien será el cuervo?


----------



## Pocochochó (17 Feb 2022)

Pillo simio


----------



## Trurl (17 Feb 2022)

Casado quiere que pp sea pesoe2. Y quiere eliminar a Ayuso. Y quiere repartirse el poder en España y en todas las autonosuyas con el pesoe.
Ayuso ha explotado y va a ir a cuchillo contra el fracasado. Va a poner toda su chulería y fuego de pechos contra el títere del pesoe.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (17 Feb 2022)

17 de febrero de 2022. Día histórico en la vida del Partido Progre.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

El viruelo se debe estar descojonando, pierde el psoe las elecciones de CyL y en vez de hablarse de ello maneja a Casado como a una marioneta....y acaba Casado en la lona...........  

El viruelo no me creo que sea tan inteligente y maquiavélico como algunos lo pintan , pero es un canalla con suerte


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Feb 2022)

O sacan a FraCasado de ahí o están muertos.


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Casado quiere que pp sea pesoe2. Y quiere eliminar a Ayuso. Y quiere repartirse el poder en España y en todas las autonosuyas con el pesoe.
> Ayuso ha explotado y va a ir a cuchillo contra el fracasado. Va a poner toda su chulería y fuego de pechos contra el títere del pesoe.



Ayuso no va a pisar nunca la Moncloa en calidad de presidenta.

Ayuso solo sirve para el mando autonómico. Ha alcanzado su nivel de incompetencia.

Algunos sobreestimais a esa facha.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ayuso está que trina por esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



visperas de mucho, días de nada ... esto queda en nada, hay muchos intereses por medio, Almeida saldrá y desmentirá todo y bla bla bla ... Pero eso sí, van a seguir intentando acabar con Ayuso y Ayuso tiene mucho márgen de maniobra, si la joden dentro del PP entonces se larga y se saca de la manga otro partido en Madrid, al PP los jode vivos, la marca del PP en Madrid es Ayuso, a Casado no lo quieren ni en su casa


----------



## Trurl (17 Feb 2022)

Vamos a ver el abandono del pp de fracasado, o el cisma del pp tras la decapitación de Ayuso, que hará un partido nuevo.


----------



## Lego. (17 Feb 2022)

Capado cumplirá ordenes. Si sus jefes se ponen nerviosos con el crecimiento de vox y le dicen que se eche a un lado (con algún cargo cómodo y bien pagadísimo) lo hará sin rechistar. Y si le dicen que siga hasta el final y destruya el PP hasta dejarlo en la irrelevancia, también lo hará.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Crisis total entre Casado y Ayuso: espionaje al hermano de la presidenta, corrupción y guerra sucia


En plena batalla entre Génova y la Puerta del Sol personas del núcleo duro de Pablo Casado contactaron con detectives para investigar al hermano de Isabel Díaz Ayuso, según han publicado 'El Confidencial' y 'El Mundo'. Una de las personas al mando de esta operación habría sido Ángel Carromero...




www.epe.es


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Capado cumplirá ordenes. Si sus jefes se ponen nerviosos con el crecimiento de vox y le dicen que se eche a un lado (con algún cargo cómodo y bien pagadísimo) lo hará sin rechistar. Y si le dicen que siga hasta el final y destruya el PP hasta dejarlo en la irrelevancia, también lo hará.



Hombre... Por fin un comentario medianamente inteligente...

Encima de los Ken Sánchez y fracasados hay varios niveles jerárquicos..


----------



## Cremilo (17 Feb 2022)

Diría que es troleo, pero con los retras del pp nunca se sabe...




Al menos podían poner avatares de rusas como el Viruelo.


----------



## Lovecraf (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ayuso está que trina por esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iba a abrir un hilo titulado Noche de los cristales rotos. Joder como fluye la info a estas horas.

*El PP de Casado investiga si Ayuso favoreció a su hermano en un contrato público*
*La guerra entre el líder popular y la presidenta autonómica estalla con acusaciones de espionaje que Génova desmiente*
17 feb 2022 - 00:50CET




Teodoro García Egea, José Luis Martínez-Almeida, Isabel Díaz Ayuso, Pablo Casado y la secretaria general del PP de Madrid, Ana Camins, saludan desde el balcón de la sede de Génova el pasado 4 de mayo, tras las elecciones autonómicas madrileñas.tak_k (Europa Press)
La guerra entre la dirección nacional del PP y la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Isabel Díaz Ayuso, estalló la noche de este miércoles con toda su virulencia a cuenta de un supuesto espionaje a la dirigente autonómica encargado por colaboradores de Pablo Casado en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid en diciembre.

La dirección nacional del PP confirmó la noche del miércoles que investiga desde octubre pasado si el Gobierno de Isabel Díaz Ayuso pudo adjudicar irregularmente a un conocido, amigo de su hermano, un contrato de mascarillas por 1,5 millones de euros durante los peores meses de la pandemia. Génova 13 llamó a capítulo ese mes a Díaz Ayuso para que diera explicaciones sobre esos supuestos contratos irregulares. Fuentes conocedoras de aquella reunión sostienen que Ayuso dijo que no había nada irregular y que si tenían sospechas sobre alguna actuación irregular de su hermano, que le preguntaran a él. Otros dirigentes populares explicaron este miércoles a EL PAÍS que la dirección nacional del PP amenazó en aquella reunión a la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid con difundir la información sobre los contratos sospechosos si Ayuso no se retiraba de la carrera por la presidencia del PP de Madrid.

Dos meses después, un cargo de la empresa municipal de la Vivienda del Ayuntamiento de Madrid contactó con una firma de detectives para consultarles si sería posible hacer una investigación al entorno familiar de Isabel Díaz Ayuso, según adelantaron _El Mundo_ y _El Confidencial._ El dueño de la empresa de detectives, según las fuentes conocedoras de la operación, le contó a un exministro del Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy el extraño encargo que le habían hecho. El exministro informó a la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid.

El monumental enredó acabó con otro exministro del Gobierno de Rajoy mediando entre Ayuso y el alcalde de Madrid, José Luis Martínez Almeida, quien se comprometió a investigar el supuesto contrato a la empresa de detectives. Martínez Almeida no halló ninguna prueba de que se hubiera contratado o pagado a detectives para espiar al entorno familiar de Díaz Ayuso con dinero del Ayuntamiento.

La dirección nacional del PP defiende que “va a ir hasta el final” con la investigación de las supuestas irregularidades en el contrato al amigo del hermano de la presidenta madrileña. “Vamos a ver qué ha pasado ahí. Si ha habido un delito. Vamos a investigarlo porque Pablo Casado exige ejemplaridad”, afirman fuentes de Génova. “Ella tendrá que dar explicaciones acerca de este tema”. En la cúpula sostienen que tienen constancia de que “hay irregularidades en los contratos y que afectan a su hermano”.

Génova niega las acusaciones de espionaje a la presidenta. La dirección difundió la noche de este miércoles el siguiente comunicado: “El PP desmiente tajantemente las informaciones publicadas en relación a una supuesta investigación sobre los contratos sanitarios adjudicados por la Comunidad de Madrid y tomará las medidas judiciales oportunas ante estas falsedades”.

Lo que más afecta es lo que sucede más cerca. Para no perderte nada, suscríbete.
Suscríbete
El PP se ha abierto en canal. Génova y Ayuso llevan meses en una guerra fratricida por el poder del PP en Madrid, que ha saltado por los aires justo después de las elecciones en Castilla y León. El origen es la presidencia del PP de Madrid, pero el conflicto adquirió pronto dimensión de pulso nacional entre Casado y Ayuso. El líder del PP y su entorno consideran que la líder madrileña fue desleal cuando a finales de agosto lanzó la reclamación de liderar el partido en Madrid, en los prolegómenos de la convención nacional que el PP celebró a principios de octubre para relanzar al líder en el nuevo curso político. En el entorno de Ayuso siempre han defendido que ella tuvo que lanzar en público su apuesta porque en privado la dirección transmitía que iba a apostar por una tercera figura, que no fuera ni ella ni el alcalde de Madrid, José Luis Martínez Almeida, para liderar el partido, y ella consideraba que tenía derecho a ese puesto.

A partir de que Ayuso hizo pública su pretensión los hechos se precipitaron. Antes de la convención nacional de octubre, en la que la líder madrileña declaró que no tenía intención de moverle la silla a Casado, Génova ya había contactado con Ayuso para pedirle explicaciones por las informaciones que llegaron a su conocimiento sobre ese contrato sospechoso para adquirir mascarillas adjudicado al amigo de su hermano. Después de esa conversación de alto voltaje, tras la que Ayuso bloqueó en su WhatsApp al secretario general del PP, Teodoro García Egea, Ayuso y Casado compartieron presencia en la convención nacional, que para la cúpula la líder madrileña “reventó” con sus declaraciones sobre que no pensaba disputarle el liderazgo a Casado.

Los tiras y aflojas públicos han sido permanentes, y en la dirección del PP llevan tiempo pensando que Ayuso no trabaja para el partido sino para sí misma, y que su principal escudero, su jefe de gabinete, Miguel Ángel Rodríguez, actúa para perjudicar a Casado. En el otro lado, en la Puerta del Sol, las sospechas de que Génova quiere matar políticamente a Ayuso cobraron fuerza desde diciembre, cuando llegó a sus oídos la información sobre el supuesto espionaje a la presidenta. Ahora, la guerra cruzada de acusaciones de espionaje y hechos presuntamente delictivos se ha desvelado en toda su crudeza. En el PP reinaba anoche el desconcierto. “Si se confirma el espionaje a Ayuso, esto dinamita al partido”, lamentaba un dirigente resumiendo un sentir general de desasosiego.


----------



## Covaleda (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ayuso está que trina por esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











SEGUIMIENTO OFICIAL: Elecciones autonómica CASTILLA Y LEÓN: PP gana las elecciones, VOX se dispara y es llave, Soria Ya brilla, Podemos y Cs se hunden


No os hagáis pajas VOX es la llave.




www.burbuja.info








__





Que va a pasar en Castilla y Leon.


VOX tiene que entrar en el gobierno si o si. No hay otro camino. Como votante de VOX entiendo que debe entrar en el gobierno. Si el PP no cede, entiendo también que se queden fuera y voten NO. Pero no entendería que les apoyaran gratis. Eso no. Para eso no hace falta VOX, ya tenemos a Cs.




www.burbuja.info




Me reafirmo.


----------



## Antiparticula (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Quien será el cuervo?



¿y quien el criador?

¿Vuelve Soraya?


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Diría que es troleo, pero con los retras del pp nunca se sabe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede ser , Pero Casado es tan tonto que es capaz de enviar a los promotrolles de twitter a hacer campaña contra Ayuso .

Como no reaccionen rápido y bien tienen a dos tiburones , uno a la derecha y otro a la izquierda, esperando la sangre.......


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿y quien el criador?
> 
> ¿Vuelve Soraya?


----------



## jaimitoabogado (17 Feb 2022)

Anunciaran un cambio de imagen , Maricones Populares o algo similar


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (17 Feb 2022)

Y aquí el que sale ganando y con ventaja es VOX.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (17 Feb 2022)

Jaja

Don PSOE follándose al PP y pactando con quien le sale de la polla mientras los peperos temblando de miedo porque el diario "el país" le llama ultraderecha.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Puede ser , Pero Casado es tan tonto que es capaz de enviar a los promotrolles de twitter a hacer campaña contra Ayuso .
> 
> Como no reaccionen rápido y bien tienen a dos tiburones , uno a la derecha y otro a la izquierda, esperando la sangre.......



Es una trolleada que los periodista se han comido hasta el fondo.


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Prophet (17 Feb 2022)

Me costaba creer que alguna vez VOX pudiera deshacerse de uno de los brazos del PPSOE pero jamás hubiera imaginado que con 13 escaños en una comunidad de 2 millones y pico de habitantes provocará el harakiri político del PP.

Pues nada en el siguiente electopanel VOX 120 escaños y to the moon y sin hacer nada. Con que VOX se haga un Rajoy fagocita al PP.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Feb 2022)

La cupula del PP no lleva bien que Ayuso les haga sombra, yo creo que era algo cantado que iban a tratar de controlar y sacar los trapos sucios de Ayuso. Me imagino que se reuniran y haran lo de siempre, aparentar buen rollo y normalidad.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Feb 2022)

Mañana a escuchar a Fedeguico.


----------



## gpm (17 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Diría que es troleo, pero con los retras del pp nunca se sabe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es tan burdo hasta para el PP que no descarto que lo haya hecho el PSOE.


----------



## Nefersen (17 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> visperas de mucho, días de nada ... esto queda en nada, hay muchos intereses por medio, Almeida saldrá y desmentirá todo y bla bla bla ... Pero eso sí, van a seguir intentando acabar con Ayuso y Ayuso tiene mucho márgen de maniobra, si la joden dentro del PP entonces se larga y se saca de la manga otro partido en Madrid, al PP los jode vivos, la marca del PP en Madrid es Ayuso, a Casado no lo quieren ni en su casa



Ahora que se ha puesto de moda el rollo cantonal, un Madrid Existe y arrasa.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> O decapitan a casado o el pp será el siguiente ciudadanos..
> y ojalá que así sea













Casado y Arrimadas recibieron en Bilderberg el mensaje de que no pacten con Vox


El Club Bilderberg es, por la importancia de sus participantes, uno de los foros...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## Lovecraf (17 Feb 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Me costaba creer que alguna vez VOX pudiera deshacerse de uno de los brazos del PPSOE pero jamás hubiera imaginado que con 13 escaños en una comunidad de 2 millones y pico de habitantes provocará el harakiri político del PP.
> 
> Pues nada en el siguiente electopanel VOX 120 escaños y to the moon y sin hacer nada. Con que VOX se haga un Rajoy fagocita al PP.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Feb 2022)

Que asco que los putos representantes de los partidos políticos en vez de dormir poco pensando en los problemas de los demás y como solucionarlos ,vivan desvelandose pensando en cómo sobrevivir en su puestito , esto es salvame de la política y no tendría por qué ser así ...al final les jugará en contra .


----------



## LordEntrophy (17 Feb 2022)

De toda la vida en política el los peores ataques han sido siempre los de fuego amigo.

No solo la izquierda tiene piolets, en la derecha se recurre a grabaciones. Palomitas para todos, todas y todes


----------



## El DesPromotor (17 Feb 2022)

MAR ha movido ficha.

Se han cancelado todos los actos para mañana.

Van a dejarles largar por la boca.

Como filtren audios o pruebas a continuación, Casado y el Aceitunas están muertos.


----------



## Octubrista (17 Feb 2022)

Con toda seguridad hay mucho más preparado para ser publicado de lo que sale.

Y evidentemente, todo lo está cocinando el estado profundo cutre que controla todo.

Desde las extorsiones al campechano, a la retirada alcoholizada de Rajoy, todo está en el manual de instrucciones.

Sólo hay que ver la subida de la prima de riesgo de España estos días, y cómo los mass media hablan de grandes coaliciones de los dos grandes partidos en otros países, y los mensajes del FMI sobre que España debe crear reformas creíbles, etc, para ver de qué va esto.

FraCasado, ya tiene que someterse absolutamente al guión, y le toca poner al PP al servicio del PSOE Sanchista, no hay más.

Y en estos momentos, ya le empiezan a sacar parte de la mierda que guardan de él, para que no rechiste y obedezca.


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (17 Feb 2022)

mañana se vienen oleadas de bilis en el programa de Fedegico


----------



## El DesPromotor (17 Feb 2022)

Teodoro es tan subnormal que fijo que ha sido grabado 50 veces.


Es como el marido de la heredera rubia de Succession, pero en versión MUY PACO.


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## nosinmiFalcon (17 Feb 2022)

Yo lo veo todo tan sencillo como que Casado recibió la orden de no pactar con VOX, ya que como todos estos es un simple teleñeco, y está atado de manos y pies. Tonto no es y sabe perfectamente lo que se juega su partido si no pacta, pero sus jefes le han dicho que no lo haga y no puede hacer otra cosa. Si pacta perdería la luz verde que le dieron para ocupar su cargo, el apoyo mediático finamente calculado que pueda tener, en definitiva, que terminaría como Rivera, uno que debió desobedecer las órdenes que recibió.


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (17 Feb 2022)

La Comunidad de Madrid adjudicó a dedo 1,5 millones de euros en mascarillas a un empresario amigo de Ayuso


Un amigo del pueblo donde veranea Isabel Díaz Ayuso, y al que conoce desde la infancia, consiguió un contrato por la vía de emergencia para vender 250.000 mascarillas a la Consejería de Sanidad de Madrid en abril de 2020. Fuentes cercanas a Ayuso no niegan la relación con el empresario pero...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ayuso debe haber sacado al vena barriobajera bardeo en mano y Casado estará llamando a Ansar para que lo defienda.....



Justamente oí ayer que ansar llamó a casado subnormal en en congreso sin usar esa palabra. Y no le han vuelto a invitar a ninguno más.
También dijo que está bien llegar a la Moncloa pero hay que saber para que. Queriendo decir que casado y cía no tienen ni puta idea de que harán si llegaren a gobernar y eso lo saben sus votantes.


----------



## Cremilo (17 Feb 2022)

De este lunes:



_"Yo le digo a todos nuestros adversarios, que están deseando arrastrarnos a un sitio y a otro, que* el PP es el que gana, que Pablo Casado es el que gana, que la papeleta es la del PP*, la encabece Isabel Díaz Ayuso, Alberto Núñez Feijóo o Alfonso Fernández Mañueco", ha manifestado, para añadir que *el partido está "recuperando posiciones y va de victoria en victoria"*. _​​​De victoria en victoria hasta la debacle final...


----------



## Artedi (17 Feb 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Justamente oí ayer que ansar llamó a casado subnormal en en congreso sin usar esa palabra. Y no le han vuelto a invitar a ninguno más.
> También dijo que está bien llegar a la Moncloa pero hay que saber para que. Queriendo decir que casado y cía no tienen ni puta idea de que harán si llegaren a gobernar y eso lo saben sus votantes.



Me honro con la amistad de un catedrático de derecho, que con su mujer y un puñado de otras personas cenó un buen día con Casado. Y trataban de averiguar ese "para que", es decir las ideas, ilusiones y propósitos de Casado. Ni modo. Al final de la cena resultó obvio que no había ese "para qué", el único objetivo era llegar. La pura vaciedad hecha político.


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

Linthor dijo:


> Guerra en el PP.
> PSOE y Podemas en picado elecciones tras elecciones.
> Ciudadanos finiquitándose.
> Al final sólo va a quedar VOX, pero literalmente hablando y todo.



ya podemos rezar los de VOX que no sustituyan a Fracasado por Ayuso, si pensamos en los votos....aunque pensando en formar gobierno, con Ayuso si que se podría, con Fracasado ni de coña, pero con Ayuso se nos jodería el sorpasso, aunque para que queremos sorpasso estando Fracasado si luego no nos apoya....ese es el dilema


----------



## Antonio Juarez (17 Feb 2022)

Que casualidad que ahora que el capullo de Casado no quiere pactar con VOX salga está bomba contra él. Están haciendo fuerza los del Ibex para quitar al Aceituno y a Casado de la cúpula del PP, que mande Ayuso y todo fluya con VOX para echar a la izmierda del gobierno.


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

está demostrando que está hecho de la misma pasta que el felón....son igualitos......sin ideas, sin principios, aqui digo una cosa, alli digo otra, hoy digo una cosa, mañana lo contrario, todo estrategia según las encuestas, todo marketing, falsos, hipócritas, mentirosos, lo peor.....ya te digo, igualitos


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Que casualidad que ahora que el capullo de Casado no quiere pactar con VOX salga está bomba contra él. Están haciendo fuerza los del Ibex para quitar al Aceituno y a Casado de la cúpula del PP, que mande Ayuso y todo fluya con VOX para echar a la izmierda del gobierno.



jodo, pero lo que acabo de contestar arriba, que con Ayuso VOX podría formar gobierno, pero le iba a quitar votos a VOX sin conocimiento, cuando con los otros dos el sorpasso está asegurado, lo que pasa que no iba a valer de nada porque estos no te apoyarían ni de coña.....si, mejor que se vayan a tomar por culo ya


----------



## Ikitclaw (17 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Diría que es troleo, pero con los retras del pp nunca se sabe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, ya está haciendo Putin de las suyas...


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

Noapp1 dijo:


> Ayuso no va a pisar nunca la Moncloa en calidad de presidenta.
> 
> Ayuso solo sirve para el mando autonómico. Ha alcanzado su nivel de incompetencia.
> 
> Algunos sobreestimais a esa facha.



si, algunos madrileños la sobestiman, sobre el 40% de los votantes de Madrid la subestiman, más que toda la puta izquierda junta la subestiman....que te vayas a duchar, pedazo de guarro


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (17 Feb 2022)

De poco me sirve cualquier gobierno si se mantienen leyes que me quitan mi derecho a la presunción de inocencia como la VIOGEN.

Voto a VOX por eso y contra la inmigración ilegal, si renunciaran a ello, dejaría de votarles.


----------



## ischainyn (17 Feb 2022)

está claro...además 
está claro...además ya lo ha dejado clarito ayer Ayuso sobre su postura con VOX, la contraria que los inútiles estos....abría discrepancias en bastantes cosas pero también muchas podrían salir adelante....con Ayuso abría buen filing


----------



## El DesPromotor (17 Feb 2022)

Traga, traga.




PJ hiperventilando acaba de publicar 3 artículos ProCasado en cuestión de 5 minutos casi idénticos:


_El PP confía en que Vox renuncie a entrar en el Gobierno a cambio de un programa de mínimos_
Hace 6 minutos









El PP confía en que Vox renuncie a entrar en el Gobierno a cambio de un programa de mínimos


Génova espera que la exigencia del partido de Abascal sea una posición de partida para negociar y para lanzar gestos a sus electores.




www.elespanol.com






_La contundencia de Aznar frente a Vox alinea a (casi) todo el PP junto a Pablo Casado_
Hace 6 minutos









La contundencia de Aznar frente a Vox alinea a (casi) todo el PP junto a Pablo Casado


El expresidente del Gobierno arremete contra el partido de Abascal y deja a Isabel Díaz Ayuso defendiendo en solitario pactar con Vox.




www.elespanol.com





_La claridad de Aznar refuerza el plan de Casado_
Hace 5 minutos









La claridad de Aznar refuerza el plan de Casado


Las palabras de Aznar respecto a Vox tendrán la virtud de señalar el camino a todos aquellos puedan albergar dudas sobre la estrategia de Pablo Casado.




www.elespanol.com







Es la guerra. Aquí sí que se mueven TROPAS.


----------



## HM11 (17 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Da igual, veréis como los siguen votando igual...



Esto, da igual lo que diga ya, el problema no es el


----------



## Feriri88 (17 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Traga, traga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pedro José Exuperancio tras el fracaso de su Cs lleva meses pidiendo una gran coalicion


----------



## Nefersen (17 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Traga, traga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguir los consejos de Exuperancio es igual a fracaso absoluto. Quiero recordar que no hace mucho era el consejero áulico de Ciudadanos.

Se me adelantó Feriri88.


----------



## V. Crawley (17 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> asesor áurico



¿No querrás decir "consejero áulico"? ¿O lo dices con recochineo mal adrede?


----------



## Nefersen (17 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿No querrás decir "consejero áulico"? ¿O lo dices con recochineo mal adrede?



Fue una errata. Siempre pensando en el oro.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Feb 2022)

Joder , es que han pillado a fracasado con todo el equipaje, políticamente está muerto, ha conseguido destrozar el pp en muy poco tiempo, ya dije que era un Hernández mancha 2


----------



## Feriri88 (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso entra en Génova a caballo y decapita


Objetivo común Sánchez 


Cada uno ataca desde su lado
La derecha ganó la guerra civil gracias a mantenerse unida
Los rojos en guerra civil interna


----------



## Ordel (17 Feb 2022)

Escoria de partido


----------



## Arriquitaunnn (17 Feb 2022)

Casado es un pintamonas


----------



## Arriquitaunnn (17 Feb 2022)

El PP esta muerto


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (17 Feb 2022)

Estamos viendo en riguroso directo el suicidio de un partido gracias a FRACASADO y su amigo el olivas.

Solo espero alguna VIOGEN de Ayuso a Casado por espiarla como buen machirulo, y que Casado mame gracias a esa mierda de ley que el propicia.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (17 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Traga, traga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedro Jota, una vez liquidado Cs, va a intentar liquidar la PP


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Fedeguico culpando a Egea y Carapolla de estar detrás del ataque a Ayuso...........


----------



## Javiser (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (17 Feb 2022)

Venga, Fracasado. Echa a Pizpi para que la fiche VOX. 

Alegrame el día.


----------



## Taxis. (17 Feb 2022)

Los votantes del PP saldrán huyendo en desbandada.

El PP está preparando unas andaluzas _chulísimas... _
Solo queda VOX


----------



## dabuti (17 Feb 2022)

Linthor dijo:


> Guerra en el PP.
> PSOE y Podemas en picado elecciones tras elecciones.
> Ciudadanos finiquitándose.
> Al final sólo va a quedar VOX, pero literalmente hablando y todo.



Tiempo sin leerte, pepero fascista escocido.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (17 Feb 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Tiempo sin leerte, pepero fascista escocido.



Que raro un paguitas como tú madrugando tanto.

Hoy te la ha enchufado pronto el negro, parece.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Feb 2022)

A la diva lenha sentado mal la investigacion.


----------



## un mundo feliz (17 Feb 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Venga, Fracasado. Echa a Pizpi para que la fiche VOX.
> 
> Alegrame el día.



Eso sería un torpedo por debajo de la linea de flotacion del PP. Por otro lado, no creo que a VOX le convenga una tránsfuga de ese calado en este momento.


----------



## Koriel (17 Feb 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Traga, traga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si a Casado le apoya Pedro J desesperadamente, que se dé por muerto.

Es el gafe supremo.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Feb 2022)

Dirigen el pais unos jodidos mierdas, de uno y otro partido, son todos unos mierdas. El lanzador de huesos de aceituna y el becario deberian dimitar ipso facto pero da lo mismo, es todo un jodido chiste, todo el mundo intenta que pase el tiempo para que se olviden las cosas, ahi tenemos a nuestro Ken Sanchez de Presidente del Gobierno pactando si hace falta hasta con la Falange con tal de seguir en el poder y todo ello despues de que todo el mundo olvide "convenientemente" como intento robar el Comite Federal mediante un pucherazo electoral en su propio partido y de eso ningun medio de comunicacion dice absolutamente nada, es todo un JODIDO CHISTE.

PD: Y esperate que no investiguen ahora a fondo a Ayuso y le saquen mierda hasta en el DNI.


----------



## Akira. (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A Casado el viene grande todo esto.



Todo va según lo planeado


----------



## Michael_Knight (17 Feb 2022)

Los partidos políticos en España son como las monarquías absolutistas, es imposible sacar al rey del trono salvo que haya una insurrección armada, Que nadie espere que internamente otros dirigentes del PP puedan hacer dimitir a Casado porque no hay mecanismos para hacerlo y él, como todos, ya se encargó al llegar de purgar a los desafectos y dar los cargos del partido a sus pelotillas de confianza.

Además Casado motu proprio no se va a ir, primero porque dónde va a ir que más valga, y segundo porque los políticos de la partitocracia española, sobre todo a los del PP, no tienen la imperiosa necesidad de estar en el poder, con estar y vivir de la política ya les va bien, si no ganan las elecciones pues cuatro años más de tranquilidad en la oposición viviendo a todo trapo de la mamandurria, mira si no a Rajoy, perdió dos elecciones generales y tan pancho, ni se le pasó por la cabeza que quizá sería bueno para el partido que pusieran a otro candidato.


----------



## maggneto (17 Feb 2022)

Hoy Losantos ha batido todos sus récords de bilis y ha agotado su catálogo de insultos con el "escupe huesos" de Murcia y con Carroñero Carromero


----------



## Octubrista (17 Feb 2022)

Si Ayuso no consigue tomar el poder en el PP ( y eso sería a muy largo plazo), saliendo fraCasado y su banda, a Ayuso no le quedaría otra que crear una nueva marca en Madrid (como se hizo con Ciudadanos en Cataluña) e ir exportandola por otras regiones.

Si Ayuso de presenta en Madrid con una nueva marca, al PP le esperaría disputarse el 5º puesto tras MM, Ayuso, PSOE, VOX, etc.

El PP fraCasadista, no tocaría poder. Y si presenta su marca en regiones como las Castillas, Andalucía, Galicia, etc, dinamitaría todo.



maggneto dijo:


> Hoy Losantos ha batido todos sus récords de bilis y ha agotado su catálogo de insultos con Carroñero Carromero



Para mi, a este personaje se lo cargó una sobredosis de Pfyzer.


----------



## maggneto (17 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si Ayuso no consigue tomar el poder en el PP ( y eso sería a muy largo plazo), saliendo fraCasado y su banda, a Ayuso no le quedaría otra que crear una nueva marca en Madrid (como se hizo con Ciudadanos en Cataluña) e ir exportandola por otras regiones.
> 
> Si Ayuso de presenta en Madrid con una nueva marca, al PP le esperaría disputarse el 5º puesto tras MM, Ayuso, PSOE, VOX, etc.
> 
> ...



Mucha fe tenéis en Ayuso. Fuera de Madrid, y una vez pase la peste china, se comería un colín.


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si Ayuso no consigue tomar el poder en el PP ( y eso sería a muy largo plazo), saliendo fraCasado y su banda, a Ayuso no le quedaría otra que crear una nueva marca en Madrid (como se hizo con Ciudadanos en Cataluña) e ir exportandola por otras regiones.
> 
> Si Ayuso de presenta en Madrid con una nueva marca, al PP le esperaría disputarse el 5º puesto tras MM, Ayuso, PSOE, VOX, etc.
> 
> ...



Culogordi no tiene webos a salir del pp. Estar con cargo publico en el pp, es equiparable a ser funcionario. Te jubilas cobrando mamandurrias.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (17 Feb 2022)

Resumen, Fracasado, que por sí mismo es capaz de contener el pis y poco más, ya tiene el apoyo del PSOE para un futuro gobierno de concentración. Madrid es muy goloso (PIB y demás) y probablemente una de las exigencias del mencionado partido criminal PSOE sea tenerlo bajo control, directamente o con marionetas obedientes. Recordad que es una de las CCAA díscolas a nivel pandemia, impuestos, etc.

De hecho, el PSOE ya lo intentó con Cs, pero salió el tiro por la culata y marcó el fin de dicho partido de retrasados.

Nos gobierna una mafia, amigos. Sólo eso explica muchas cosas del día a día


----------



## lascanteras723 (17 Feb 2022)

En el PSOE creo que no hay estas maneras saben que si empiezan así se cargan el partido.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Carapolla ahora en directo:

Yo no he sido...................... 

Son una banda de cobardes.

Carapolla escusándose que no hay ningún contrato con los detectives ergo la información es falsa .......  




Pd Ayuso ha convocado rueda de prensa a las 13h.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (17 Feb 2022)

El suicidio del PP en directo.

FraCasado caballito de Troya del progrerío.

Próximamente, Pedro Sánchez nombrado presidente vitalicio hasta que se muera en la cama, Franco style.


----------



## GatoAzul (17 Feb 2022)

Creo que lo más interesante será lo que diga Almeida . Que inviten a E. Aguirre y a Gallardón que son expertos. Y ya de paso también a Felipe González.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Puto Lameculos Fracasado

Teodoro el bobo

Por mi Reina Isabel matamos


----------



## keler (17 Feb 2022)

Vaya ciénaga de corrupción que es ese partido. Y la gente seguirá votando a esos ladrones sin importar lo que hagan.


----------



## Teuro (17 Feb 2022)

Vaya una mafia de partido. Y este es al que le vemos los trapos sucios, ¿Qué tendrá el otro?.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (17 Feb 2022)

No nos queda nada de gobierno socialista. Pero bueno, al menos en la próxima legislatura el liderazgo de la oposición ya no estará en manos de esta banda, y por lo menos será más contundente.


----------



## perrosno (17 Feb 2022)

La PP dando asco una vez mas.
Masivamente!!


----------



## Gorkako (17 Feb 2022)

Vamos que le han querido meter unas cremas en el bolso a la tita Ayuso  joder qué puta mafia...
Eso sí no me gustaría tener a Pizpi de enemiga... su venganza tiene que ser terrible...


----------



## Orgelmeister (17 Feb 2022)

Linthor dijo:


> Guerra en el PP.
> PSOE y Podemas en picado elecciones tras elecciones.
> Ciudadanos finiquitándose.
> Al final sólo va a quedar VOX, pero literalmente hablando y todo.



Ni lo sueñes. ¿Que partido tiene más de un siglo con las mismas siglas y miles de muertos en su haber o en los de sus socios y aliados?


----------



## HvK (17 Feb 2022)

Ya pueden rezar en SionVox para que Ayuso no sea la lideresa del PP y siga Don Nadie FraCasado con su novio Teo.


----------



## HvK (17 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 946599



Si este no es un judío marrano, burbuja es progre y sionista.


----------



## victormiw (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A Casado el viene grande todo esto.



Exactamente, incluso aunque se demostrara que Casado no sabía nada de esto y fue todo una idea de Teodoro, no se puede seguir confiando en Casado como líder del partido si es un tio que no controla a su gente y no se entera de nada. Eso en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## coscorron (17 Feb 2022)

Un inutil que llego de rebote al PP aprovechando la enemistad de Cospedal y Santamaría y cuyo única estrategía para mejorar el partido era aprovechar su imagen de moderadito no podía llegar muy lejos y así ha sido ... Si quieren hacer algo deben poner a dirigir a alguien que no sea solamente imagen y que sepa a donde quiere llegar y que marque las diferencias que ahora mismo no hay con respecto al PSOE.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (17 Feb 2022)

Fracasado se va a poner serio y va a controlar el tema a sangre y a fuego.
No sabéis cómo es cuando se pone en plan líder.
Este alfazo es capaz de bloquear a ayuso por wasap. O de salir a la calle en mangas de camisa con el friazo que hace.
Nada menos. 
Hay gente que respeta los límites.
Fracasado elige sus propios límites.
Ahí es na.


----------



## Anka Motz (17 Feb 2022)

Ostias y de esto no de habla????


----------



## Tanchus (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso debería largarse del PP y junto a Andrea Levy, Cristina Segui, Inés Arrimadas, Aitana Mas, Eva Aizpurua, Arantza Quiroga y alguna más, fundar el PMCPEN (Pajeros Masturbándose Compulsivamente Pensando En Nosotras).


----------



## ProfePaco (17 Feb 2022)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Fracasado se va a poner serio y va a controlar el tema a sangre y a fuego.
> No sabéis cómo es cuando se pone en plan líder.
> Este alfazo es capaz de bloquear a ayuso por wasap. O de salir a la calle en mangas de camisa con el friazo que hace.
> Nada menos.
> ...




Tío, que ridículo más espantoso. Es que no da ni risa lo que has puesto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

GénoWAR13: jueves negro en el PP. Almeida no niega la investigación, Ayuso comparece a las 13h


Detectives privados, fondos del Ayuntamiento de Madrid y un investigación interna del entorno de Ayuso encargada por Génova.




electomania.es


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Jake el perro (17 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> O decapitan a casado o el pp será el siguiente ciudadanos..
> y ojalá que así sea


----------



## Jake el perro (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Es que el problemón lo tienen gordo, les quitan los votantes otro partido que es también de derechas. Es como ahora con telefónica, que les están quitando los clientes otras compañías. Es pérdida de negocio


----------



## Knabenschiessen (17 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Han encendido las antenas 5g en Génova 13. Habrá que hacer un seguimiento a chuskyG y al promotroll. Poneos la rebequita.



No compares a Chusky con Promotor, el Promotor quitando sus hilos de la Bedman que son cansinos, es un tipo que se deja leer y con sentido del humor. Chusky es lo que te limpias en el bordillo de la acera y el felpudo antes de entrar en el portal de tu casa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

EL PP ha implosionado. No le deis mas vueltas


----------



## Knabenschiessen (17 Feb 2022)

Abascal le ha enviado un Whatsapp a Casado que ahi esta para lo que haga falta.

Si Casado liquida politicamente a Ayuso, VOX se va al 40% de intencion de voto de aqui a 1 anyo.


----------



## JB12 (17 Feb 2022)

Ay uso indebido de los dineros de la Comunidad de Madrid, el PP siemPpre cumPple lo Ppromtido.


----------



## Lovecraf (17 Feb 2022)

Génova sostiene que el hermano de Ayuso cobró 280.000 euros de comisión de un contrato sanitario: «Tenemos la verdad»


La dirección nacional niega un espionaje y apunta al jefe de gabinete de la presidenta madrileña como responsable



www.abc.es





Génova sostiene que el hermano de Ayuso cobró 280.000 euros de comisión de un contrato sanitario: «Tenemos la verdad»
Conmoción en el *Partido Popular.* Las informaciones sobre un supuesto espionaje a Isabel Díaz Ayuso y a sus familiares, y sobre todo la posibilidad de que la comisión que recibió un hermano de la presidenta de la *Comunidad de Madrid* sea cierta, han sacudido a este partido, que hoy se ha levantado de nuevo con un supuesto caso de corrupción en los titulares. Fuentes de Génova han asegurado a ABC que tienen constancia de que la comisión al hermano de Ayuso, por un importe de 280.000 euros, por mediar en un contrato sanitario existe, aunque no tienen la prueba definitiva que les permita llevarl a la Fiscalía.

[Gallardón avisó a Almeida que desde el Ayuntamiento de Madrid se investigaba al hermano de Ayuso]




La preocupación entre los populares ahora mismo es máxima. Algunos barones, como Alberto Núñez Feijóo, han pedido explicaciones para aclarar un asunto que deja tocado a todo el partido. En el Congreso, diputados del PP han cerrado filas con Pablo Casado y Teodoro García Egea, al ver un ataque directo desde el equipo de Ayuso a la actual dirección nacional. 

Fuentes de la dirección nacional ha negado el espionaje, pero no los hechos de fondo, las supuestas irregularidades en los contrarios sanitarios de la Comunidad de Madrid durante la pandemia. Aseguran que les consta que existió una comisión para el hermano de Ayuso, Tomás Díaz Ayuso. Y subrayan que creen que no es la única irregularidad en los contrarios de la Comunidad de Madrid.

En todo caso, Génova está dispuesta a ir hasta el final. Esta guerra ya no tiene vuelta atrás y Casado quiere que se aclare todo y se exija ejemplaridad a todos los cargos del partido y si alguien ha cometido alguna irregularidad, exigirá responsabilidades. 

«Tenemos la verdad»; advierten en Génova, donde se reconoce que todo esta asunto hace mucho daño al partido, pero por encima de todo, subrayan, está el compromiso de ejemplaridad que exige Casado.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (17 Feb 2022)

Ya hay cortafuegos, el mataopositores Carroñero se va a comer el marrón.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Feb 2022)

Esto viene a, ser lo de Aecio. Consigue derrotar a Atila en los campos Cataláunicos, y poner cordura en el Imperio. Pero

*MuerteEditar*
Para desgracia de Aecio, su popularidad, recalcada por su contemporáneo, el poeta hispanorromano Merobaudes, quien escribió dos panegíricos en su honor, le valió el recelo del emperador, quien, abrigando sospechas de una hipotética pretensión al trono, hizo que lo llamaran a palacio, y después de una intensa discusión, asesinó por sorpresa a Aecio atravesándolo con una espada. Al año siguiente, dos antiguos oficiales de Aecio asesinaron al emperador durante un desfile militar, seguramente a instancias del influyente y rico senador romano Petronio Máximo, que aspiraba al trono.


----------



## asakopako (17 Feb 2022)

¿Pero ha salido el carapolla que decía que convocaba a los medios a las 9:30? A ver si va a ser de la noche y los convoca en el Chicote.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Génova sostiene que el hermano de Ayuso cobró 280.000 euros de comisión de un contrato sanitario: «Tenemos la verdad»
> 
> 
> La dirección nacional niega un espionaje y apunta al jefe de gabinete de la presidenta madrileña como responsable
> ...



Pero de lo de Illa, ministro de Sanidad y compras de emergencia, de Ábalos el pp no dice nada?

Estos quieren seguir siendo oposicion sine Die, que se cobra y se vive bien.


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (17 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pero de lo de Illa, ministro de Sanidad y compras de emergencia, de Ábalos el pp no dice nada?
> 
> Estos quieren seguir siendo oposicion sine Die, que se cobra y se vive bien.



Como en tiempos de don Manuel, el ministerio de la oposición.


----------



## FrayCuervo (17 Feb 2022)

Esto sí que es una guerra de verdad, y no mariconadas como lo de Rusia y Ucrania.


----------



## Chortina Premium (17 Feb 2022)

La única que está salvando los papeles del Partido Podrido y se la quieren cargar ellos mismos... No cabe un gilipollas más en el PP


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Ayuso debería largarse del PP y junto a Andrea Levy, Cristina Segui, Inés Arrimadas, Aitana Mas, Eva Aizpurua, Arantza Quiroga y alguna más, fundar el PMCPEN (Pajeros Masturbándose Compulsivamente Pensando En Nosotras).



Bea Fanjul también


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> La única que está salvando los papeles del Partido Podrido y se la quieren cargar ellos mismos... No cabe un gilipollas más en el PP



Lameculos Fracasado ha salido en LaSer escupiendo a los votantes de VOX


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Lameculos Fracasado ha salido en LaSer escupiendo a los votantes de VOX





jojojojo


#soloquedaVOX


----------



## kenny220 (17 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> La única que está salvando los papeles del Partido Podrido y se la quieren cargar ellos mismos... No cabe un gilipollas más en el PP



Para desgracia de Aecio, su popularidad, recalcada por su contemporáneo, el poeta hispanorromano Merobaudes, quien escribió dos panegíricos en su honor, le valió el recelo del emperador, quien, abrigando sospechas de una hipotética pretensión al trono, hizo que lo llamaran a palacio, y después de una intensa discusión, asesinó por sorpresa a Aecio atravesándolo con una espada. Al año siguiente, dos antiguos oficiales de Aecio asesinaron al emperador durante un desfile militar, seguramente a instancias del influyente y rico senador romano Petronio Máximo, que aspiraba al trono.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Feb 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El PP es un partido mortisimo



los cojones, mira las elecciones en castilla, tienen un minimo asegurado de votos de sus propias redes clientelares igualito que el psoe, precisamente porque tambien son el psoe
pero de ahi no van a bajar

españa es la que esta muerta y enterrada


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Feb 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> los cojones, mira las elecciones en castilla, tienen un minimo asegurado de votos de sus propias redes clientelares igualito que el psoe, precisamente porque tambien son el psoe
> pero de ahi no van a bajar
> 
> españa es la que esta muerta y enterrada



Pero es gente que vive de lo público y la mayoría viejos... que no tienen remplazo. El PP está muerto salvo que no lo sabe y el resto solo vemos los estertores de un zombie.


----------



## Blackmoon (17 Feb 2022)

Quién va ganando, Güelfos o Gibelinos?


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Casado se ha hecho un Rivera , o un Arthur Más , convocar unas elecciones al calor de las encuestas y empieza a parecer ya su tumba política . Al final las elecciones las ganó Vox , Soria ya y upl y las perdieron todos los demás . Cagada monumental de Teo , y se veía venir .


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Feb 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Me honro con la amistad de un catedrático de derecho, que con su mujer y un puñado de otras personas cenó un buen día con Casado. Y trataban de averiguar ese "para que", es decir las ideas, ilusiones y propósitos de Casado. Ni modo. Al final de la cena resultó obvio que no había ese "para qué", el único objetivo era llegar. La pura vaciedad hecha político.



La versión aún más marica y acomplejada de Perro Sánchez. Lo mismo acaban follando entre ellos y todo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Feb 2022)

Los barones del PP estallan: “Esto nos lleva a todos por delante”


Contactan con Génova para exigir responsabilidades y dimisiones




www.larazon.es


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El viruelo se debe estar descojonando, pierde el psoe las elecciones de CyL y en vez de hablarse de ello maneja a Casado como a una marioneta....y acaba Casado en la lona...........
> 
> El viruelo no me creo que sea tan inteligente y maquiavélico como algunos lo pintan , pero es un canalla con suerte



Pedro Sánchez no ha hecho nada , Casado se basta y se sobra para hundir al PP en la mierda , casado es un mediocre y un quedabien , lo de quedabien te sirve para subir , pero una vez arriba lo de mediocre te condena .


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> La versión aún más marica y acomplejada de Perro Sánchez. Lo mismo acaban follando entre ellos y todo.



puede ser porque Casado dijo ayer en la SER que Sánchez es su amigo y que hablan mucho, así tal cual, y que el PSOE es un gran partido ... it's very difficult todo esto de entender


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Feb 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Nos gobierna una mafia, amigos. Sólo eso explica muchas cosas del día a día



Una mafia pero GLOBAL.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Que vuelva Rajoy y que reorganize el partido desde la taberna a la que se fue a mamar mientras se celebraba la moción de censura


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Carapolla ahora en directo:
> 
> Yo no he sido......................
> ...



hay que reconocer que Almeida tiene bastante credibilidad ... jojoojojojooj qué banda pobre Spain


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (17 Feb 2022)

Linthor dijo:


> Guerra en el PP.
> PSOE y Podemas en picado elecciones tras elecciones.
> Ciudadanos finiquitándose.
> Al final sólo va a quedar VOX, pero literalmente hablando y todo.



Lamentablemente al PSOE no te lo quitas de encima ni tras perder una guerra civil y el comunismo está detrás de los pines 2030 de los cojones.


----------



## TheYellowKing (17 Feb 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Me costaba creer que alguna vez VOX pudiera deshacerse de uno de los brazos del PPSOE pero jamás hubiera imaginado que con 13 escaños en una comunidad de 2 millones y pico de habitantes provocará el harakiri político del PP.
> 
> Pues nada en el siguiente electopanel VOX 120 escaños y to the moon y sin hacer nada. Con que VOX se haga un Rajoy fagocita al PP.



Así es, no entiendo como en VOX son tan gilipollas de meterse en algunos fregados, con no hacer nada les vale. Como en el tema de la reforma laboral y la votación, ¿para qué se mete VOX por medio? que deje que se desangren los otros.


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> La versión aún más marica y acomplejada de Perro Sánchez. Lo mismo acaban follando entre ellos y todo.



FraCasado y Pedro Sánchez no se parecen en nada . El primero llegó a donde llegó a base de lamer culos , al segundo le echaron y volvió cargándose a Susana y contra todas las vacas sagradas . Que no guste Pedro Sánchez no quiere decir que se parezca en nada a fracasado . 
Alguien duda que con Soraya al PP le habría ido mejor ?


----------



## aris (17 Feb 2022)

El mismo día que Casado dice que tiene principios y acusa a VOX de ser extrema derecha, el mismo día que Aznar acusa a VOX de populista y defiende la moderación del PP, precisamente ese mismo día salta el escándalo del espionaje a Ayuso.... esto es Karma en estado puro.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>











El PSOE hurga en la herida: pide que Casado dé explicaciones sobre el contrato del hermano de Ayuso - EL LIBERAL


Los socialistas se pregunta por qué Casado no llevó la supuesta irregularidad a la Fiscalía si tenía sospechas al respecto.




www.elliberal.com


----------



## Gainsbourg (17 Feb 2022)

La Gran Coalición cada día más cerca, lo cuál sólo puede significar que estamos realmente jodidos.


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Linthor dijo:


> Guerra en el PP.
> PSOE y Podemas en picado elecciones tras elecciones.
> Ciudadanos finiquitándose.
> Al final sólo va a quedar VOX, pero literalmente hablando y todo.



Al PSOE le salió muy mal lo de Murcia , pero gracias a las cagadas del PP con reforma laboral y la convocatoria de elecciones en CyL van a ir para arriba , grande casado .


----------



## makoka (17 Feb 2022)

Hay que ver como son las peleas entre gente del mismo partido. Ya es que no se puede ni robar tranquilo.


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> La Gran Coalición cada día más cerca, lo cuál sólo puede significar que estamos realmente jodidos.



La gran coalición como fracasado siga así no va a ser muy grande


----------



## pasabaporaqui (17 Feb 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> La Gran Coalición cada día más cerca, lo cuál sólo puede significar que estamos realmente jodidos.



Llevo tiempo diciendo que la guerra en el pp solo es un teatro para que no desaparezca el partido tras el gran pacto. 

Las mujeras de derechas del partido salvarán los muebles

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Feb 2022)

Gainsbourg dijo:


> La Gran Coalición cada día más cerca, lo cuál sólo puede significar que estamos realmente jodidos.



Ni de coña, ahí caretas ya fuera y a calzón quitado.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Judas Almeida


----------



## Prophet (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Judas Almeida



Lo veo y lo subo a Judas Carmeida


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A Casado el viene grande todo esto.



Desde que le quitaron lo de traer cafes a Asnar y reirle las gracias peloterilmente a los jefes, se le ha subido al cabezon lo de la derecha europea y civilizada

Quienes lo auparon van a llorar, quienes sembraron tambien van a flipar. Partido maricomplejin

Si veis a Casado y a su troupe de desnortados por la calle haceis como si estornudais y le escupis en el abrigo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo a Judas Carmeida





Antonio maestre con Fracasado

Normal...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Antonio maestre con Fracasado
> 
> Normal...





El PSOE y Sánchez amigos...


----------



## Pepejosé (17 Feb 2022)

PP y VOX la misma mierda son.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> ...
> Partido maricomplejin
> ...



desde su fundación, es una calamidad llena de figurones desde su fundación, un partido sin más ideas que "shomos buenosh geshtores" y al que sólo se han acercado mediocres y gente como Bárcenas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Ferreras, Maestre, preescolar , Casado ....todos contra Ayuso....................


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



La Asamblea de Madrid ahora mismo:


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Feb 2022)

estan decidiendo si la fusion con el PSOE sera entre iguales o por absorcion, yo creo que va a ser como la fusion de la caixa y bankia...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La Asamblea de Madrid ahora mismo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 946796


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El PSOE y Sánchez amigos...



Hombre no , si te parece lo van a dejar pasar .


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (17 Feb 2022)

La pp me recuerda al sexto sentido


----------



## pasabaporaqui (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Esas son las mujeres del partido de las que hablo, el guión sigue su curso

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (17 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> O decapitan a casado o el pp será el siguiente ciudadanos..
> y ojalá que así sea



Y luego de que el PoPó sea el siguiente Cuidagramos, el siguiente Cuidagramos será Bocs, y luego de que Bocs sea el siguiente Cuidagramos, el siguiente Cuidagramos será el "nuevo Partido de la ULTRATURBOMEGA DERESHA", y asín...

Se llama Memocracia, y es una estafa en la que solo caeis los VOTONTAZOS.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (17 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Mañana a escuchar a Fedeguico.



Fede es pro-Ayuso 100%.Lleva toda la semana respaldandola y creo que con razón.


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Feijóo que vaya preparando las maletas , que le necesitan en Madrid .


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (17 Feb 2022)

Votontos, estáis muertos.

Sólo que aún no lo sabéis...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (17 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> desde su fundación, es una calamidad llena de figurones desde su fundación, un partido sin más ideas que "shomos buenosh geshtores" y al que sólo se han acercado mediocres y gente como Bárcenas



Han sido el colaborador necesario y a la vez el tonto útil de la PEZOE.

Pasteleandose los jueces,sin dar la batalla ideológica (a ver si nos van a llamar fachas uuuyy), con una cobardía vergonzosa....

Ellos son tan culpables como el PSOE de la ruina de España. Merecen desaparecer y que Ayuso recoja los pedazos y redunde un nuevo partido


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (17 Feb 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Si este no es un judío marrano, burbuja es progre y sionista.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (17 Feb 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Feijóo que vaya preparando las maletas , que le necesitan en Madrid .



No creo que Feijoo abandone su pazo.Al menos,como buen gallego,hasta que quede claro quienes son los vencedores y los vencidos.


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> No creo que Feijoo abandone su pazo.Al menos,como buen gallego,hasta que quede claro quienes son los vencedores y los vencidos.



No se va ni a posicionar , irá cuando se lo imploren , como un héroe , pero irá.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Feijóo que vaya preparando las maletas , *que le necesitan en Madrid* .



¿ para qué ?


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ¿ para qué ?



Para salvar el partido , porque va a ser el único que va a salir limpio de todo esto .


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Para salvar el partido , porque va a ser el único que va a salir limpio de todo esto .



Feijo no pinta nada fuera de Galicia, poco puede salvar ... y de limpios o sucios ya veremos quién sale


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## ChortiHunter (17 Feb 2022)

Alguno resume en muy pocas palabras toda esta historia? El Pzoe pierde CyL y ahora coincidentemente hay un BOOM en el PP?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso a degüello contra casado , sin ambigüedades , la que se va a liar .


----------



## Michael_Knight (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## PORRON (17 Feb 2022)

EL PSOE GOBERNARÁ ESPAÑA HASTA EL FIN DE LOS DÍAS. ES HORA DE HACER LAS MALETAS E IRZE DE ESTE POZO NEGRO.


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> EL PSOE GOBERNARÁ ESPAÑA HASTA EL FIN DE LOS DÍAS. ES HORA DE HACER LAS MALETAS E IRZE DE ESTE POZO NEGRO.



Pues a este ritmo si


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (17 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> puede ser porque Casado dijo ayer en la SER que Sánchez es su amigo y que hablan mucho, así tal cual, y que el PSOE es un gran partido ... it's very difficult todo esto de entender



El sistema (de los innombrables) intenta encauzar mediáticamente y memocráticamente en la llamada "Ultraturbemegaderesha", todo lo que es factible de Rebelarse.

Pero pone poco factible, más bien imposible, la posibilidad de que estos gobiernen memocráticamente.

A través de capas de cebolla infinitas, de partidos "representantes del pueblo (votonto)" hasta supuestamente "llegar" al fin del laberinto con los Rebeldes al mando...

Pero siempre, los traidores Pastores de los Rebeldes Votontos de la ULTRAMEGADERESHA, al ir creciendo en "representatividad" se irán paulatinamente DES-ultramegadereshizando.

Para hacer el laberinto infinito y eterno.

Cada partido se enrojecerá a medida que se acerque al poder.

PSOHEZ hoy es Pudrimos.

Cuidagramos, hoy es PSOHEZ.

PoPó hoy es Cuidagramos

BOCZZZ hoy es PoPó.



Y si los innombrables del sistema, ordenasen a los pastores de los votontos "rebeldes", hoy Babascal por ejemplo, que lo transformen de un día para el otro en Pudrimos, pues HÁGASE.

De hecho, de seguir así en el bucle votonto memocrático infinito, en X años BOCZZZ será Pudrimos, y el nuevo partido de "ULTRAMEGATURBODERESHA" tendrá otro nombre, pero con idénticas órdenes...

Que harán del partido, en X años, el nuevo Pudrimos/BOCZZZ y así...


----------



## Boba Fet II (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lovecraf (17 Feb 2022)

Brutal Ayuso


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


>



esto tiene pinta de ser un troleo del famoso y autodenominado "comando facha" de twitter, lo que sucede es que en España la ironía, el sarcasmo y la contrainteligencia no se entienden bien

pd : sólo hay que ver los avatares


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Para salvar el partido , porque va a ser el único que va a salir limpio de todo esto .



Feijó el político más limpio de España y del PP, claro que sí, colega.

Ale, apago el móvil y suficiente internet por hoy.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (17 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Feijo no pinta nada fuera de Galicia, poco puede salvar ... y de limpios o sucios ya veremos quién sale



En cuanto Feijoo asome por Madrid asomaran también sus trapos sucios, o blancos


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Feijó el político más limpio de España y del PP, claro que sí, colega.
> 
> Ale, apago el móvil y suficiente internet por hoy.



Limpio no está , pero aparenta muy bien , es lo que mejor se le da , y con limpio me refiero de esta guerra en particular , no en general , hay que aprender a relacionar las frases con el contexto .


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> es facilísimo de entender...
> 
> ...



Hoy VOX defiende los principios de los sans culottes


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (17 Feb 2022)

si son del mismo partido y se tratan así, imaginaos con el resto de los simples mortales.


----------



## I'm back (17 Feb 2022)

O sea que era cierto. 

Hoy empezaba la guerra.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (17 Feb 2022)

Lo de Ucrania es una mariconada comparado con la guerra en el PP


----------



## sashimi (17 Feb 2022)

Y todo para salvar al pringado de Casado? No entiendo. Tenían todo a ganar. No se podía hacer peor que Perro


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Pues esta está hablando como presidenta del PP a nivel nacional


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

I'm back dijo:


> O sea que era cierto.
> 
> Hoy empezaba la guerra.



Está ahora mismo Putin preguntando y la Ayuso esa quien es ?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Es una Guerra Civil

Casado y Teodoro quieren controlar todas las Baronias regionales y provinciales del PP para cuando en las elecciones generales vuelvan a perder contra el PSOE, pues quedarse 4 años más parasitando


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 Feb 2022)

FraCasado se ha cargado la PP, es muy amigo de Ken Sanchez y el PSOE es un gran partido jajajajaja

Te han jodido el chiringuito FraCasado, puedes buscarte un curro como Rivera, a ver si tienes mas suerte y no te despiden por vago.


----------



## I'm back (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Fedeguico culpando a Egea y Carapolla de estar detrás del ataque a Ayuso...........



Y Casado no sabe nada? Venga, va...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> FraCasado se ha cargado la PP, es muy amigo de Ken Sanchez y el PSOE es un gran partido jajajajaja
> 
> Te han jodido el chiringuito FraCasado, puedes buscarte un curro como Rivera, a ver si tienes mas suerte y no te despiden por vago.



Pues si pilla un curro como el de Rivera , teniendo en cuenta que casado de derecho no tiene ni idea va a dar igual que trabaje o no .


----------



## menudofacha (17 Feb 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Para salvar el partido , porque va a ser el único que va a salir limpio de todo esto .



Que partido? El PP está finiquitado hasta con Ayuso.

Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ayuso está que trina por esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja, lo que siempre hace el PP. Sus puñeteras mañas de siempre.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



El PP es ese partido sadomasoquista, como sus votantes, que busca permanente la aprobacion de sus enemigos, necesita ser humillado, que se follen a su hija, etc...Para sentirse realizado.

Todo mi apoyo a los votantes peperos, de todo se sale, a veces, levantar la cabeza, respirar aire puro y salir del bullying se puede.

Animo.


----------



## Demi Grante (17 Feb 2022)

Hala, Ayuso presidente del PP, arreglao


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

menudofacha dijo:


> Que partido? El PP está finiquitado hasta con Ayuso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk



Sobrevivieron a Bárcenas y Gürtel , aguantarán , son una empresa muy rentable


----------



## Seronoser (17 Feb 2022)

Me encanta.
Putin va a lograr que Vox sea el principal partido de España. Junto a Zemmour en Francia, van a reconquistar europa


----------



## embalsamado (17 Feb 2022)

Hasta Sorayita disimulaba mejor que fraCasado


----------



## Lester_33 (17 Feb 2022)

Es la repentinitis.
Una puta plaga.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 Feb 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Pues si pilla un curro como el de Rivera , teniendo en cuenta que casado de derecho no tiene ni idea va a dar igual que trabaje o no .



Rivera aun con estudios parecia no tener ni puta idea tampoco, asi que, guay.


----------



## Misterio (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Otro que se entera ahora que el PP y el PSOE son el mismo partido


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> FraCasado se ha cargado la PP, es muy amigo de Ken Sanchez y el PSOE es un gran partido jajajajaja
> 
> Te han jodido el chiringuito FraCasado, puedes buscarte un curro como Rivera, a ver si tienes mas suerte y no te despiden por vago.



Su mujer es multimillonaria y él solo sirve para aparentar.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Ferreras se ha traído el orinal de casa y ya empieza con los especiales.


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Allanando el camino para irse a Vox.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Y Casado para responder a Ayuso envía a Egea a las 15h.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (17 Feb 2022)

Sé que levanta pasiones en el foro. Pero si hablamos en serio, Ayuso se ha inmolado. Es absolutamente imposible que salga vencedora. 

Ha muerto matando, eso sí. Casado está acabado. 

Ahora al PP sólo le quedan los profesionales. Feijoo o Almeida (si consigue que la cosa no le salpique. 
Siempre me sorprendió que Feijoo no se metiera en la sucesión. Cada vez lo entiendo más.


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Diría que es troleo, pero con los retras del pp nunca se sabe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajaja

Que despolle, no habia visto algo así desde que Ciudadanos se hizo el hara kiri...oh wait.

¿Será Ayuso la primera en cargarse dos partidos?


----------



## Akira. (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sé que levanta pasiones en el foro. Pero si hablamos en serio, Ayuso se ha inmolado.ás.



Una pollaaa .. va a tardar en hablar con Abascal para hacerse con Madrid.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (17 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sé que levanta pasiones en el foro. Pero si hablamos en serio, Ayuso se ha inmolado. Es absolutamente imposible que salga vencedora.
> 
> Ha muerto matando, eso sí. Casado está acabado.
> 
> ...



Feijoo tiene una foto con la espalda llena de "polvos blancos".

Ayuso ya ha ganado.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Que salga Egea en vez de Casado sólo se entiende si es para que este dimita en directo y salve la cara de Casado.

Si Casado envía a Egea y no da la cara queda como Cagancho.


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Que salga Egea en vez de Casado sólo se salva si es para que este dimita en directo y salve la cara de Casado.
> 
> Si Casado envía a Egea y no da la cara queda como Cagancho.



Este no da la cara ni para follarse a su mujer. Para eso contrata a unos negros.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (17 Feb 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Feijoo tiene una foto con la espalda llena de "polvos blancos".
> 
> Ayuso ya ha ganado.



Si. Es más que posible. Pero lo de Ayuso hoy no es una victoria. Las pasiones que levanta os nubla el raciocinio. Ayuso ha matado a Casado porque se ha suicidado con él. 
Y si no, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Euron G. (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Si Casado envía a Egea y no da la cara queda como Cagancho.



Pues exactamente lo que es, amigo. Un bienqueda, un mediocre de la vida, un tío al que nunca le llega la sonrisa a los ojos, un trepa, un agradaor. Una puta sabandija cobarde. Pablo Fracagado.


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Feb 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pues exactamente lo que es, amigo. Un bienqueda, un mediocre de la vida, un tío al que nunca le llega la sonrisa a los ojos, un trepa, un agradaor. Una puta sabandija cobarde. Pablo Fracagado.



Un Sánchez, sólo que mas marica todavía.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (17 Feb 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si. Es más que posible. Pero lo de Ayuso hoy no es una victoria. Las pasiones que levanta os nubla el raciocinio. Ayuso ha matado a Casado porque se ha suicidado con él.
> Y si no, tiempo al tiempo.



A Casado ya no se le pasa una. El solo se ha suicidado, por seguirle el juego a Teodoro, que recibe instrucciones de Ferraz,
Como cuando se cargaron a Cayetana Alvarez de Toledo, tras comer con Zp.


----------



## Euron G. (17 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Un Sánchez, sólo que mas marica todavía.



El psicópata de la Moncloa se merienda al baranda este y no deja ni las uñas. Y sin inmutarse.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (17 Feb 2022)

Quizás. No lo sé ya que no conozco bien lo que se cuece en el PP. 
Pero que de esta, Ayuso y Casado mueren políticamente en el PP, estoy seguro. 
En la política Casado seguro, las pasiones que levanta Ayuso le pueden dar otra oportunidad, quizás en otro sitio. Tiene mucho más capital político que Casado.


----------



## Akira. (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Feb 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> El psicópata de la Moncloa se merienda al baranda este y no deja ni las uñas. Y sin inmutarse.



Eso te he dicho, un Sánchez pero en marica.


----------



## Zepequenhô (17 Feb 2022)

La derecha y sus piolets.


----------



## I'm back (17 Feb 2022)

Sale Egea


----------



## I'm back (17 Feb 2022)

Uyuyuyuyuy


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

El gobierno de Sánchez ha regalado Bankia a Caixa y Cataluña


----------



## Akira. (17 Feb 2022)

Pues claro que pactan con el diablo, Sánchez es su predicador.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Tendrán cojones se suspender a Ayuso?


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Se hacen las víctimas , igual que Ayuso . Y de paso insinúan que es corrupta


----------



## I'm back (17 Feb 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Se hacen las víctimas , igual que Ayuso . Y de paso insinúan que es corrupta



Incluso ha utilizado el mismo término: "cruel"


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Menudo paleto Egea. y acaba poniendo morritos................

No tienen media ostia, ni Casado ni él.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Feb 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> El psicópata de la Moncloa se merienda al baranda este y no deja ni las uñas. Y sin inmutarse.



Perro se ríe en la cara de FraCasado.No es rival y eso en el P$%€ lo saben. O sacan a este mierda de ahí o chupamos p$%€ durante décadas.


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

I'm back dijo:


> Incluso ha utilizado el mismo término: "cruel"



Si , e igual que ella dice que ayudó en la campaña ellos la ayudaron cuando tenia todo en contra . Es que son estrategias calcadas , Ayuso golpeó antes .


----------



## asakopako (17 Feb 2022)

Algo huele a podrido en el partido podrid... oh wait


----------



## Señor X (17 Feb 2022)

Carromero, del accidente en Cuba que acabó con la vida de Payá al supuesto espionaje a Ayuso


El director general de Coordinación del alcalde de Madrid vuelve a primera línea de la polémica política




www.larazon.es





El que consiguió liquidar a la oposición cubana hace años, ahora lo intenta con Ayuso. Quizás tendría que haberla metido en un coche y darle un paseo, como con los cubanos...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Phoenician (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso, vente a Vox!!!

Yo te hago hueco, si hace falta...


----------



## Blackmoon (17 Feb 2022)

Qué ha dicho Pinocho?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Feb 2022)

Es decir, en el P$%€ no dimite ni dios y estos van a suspender a Ayuso.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Pp implosionando y en Ucrania ha empezado el mambo.....preparen los latunes...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Feb 2022)

Si echan a Ayuso que es la única que vale la pena, el PP se va a la puta mierda.


----------



## al loro (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso, vete a Vox..
Ayuso: aguántame el cubata.


----------



## Akira. (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Pp implosionando y en Ucrania ha empezado el mambo.....preparen los latunes...



El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, aseguró este jueves que "ha empezado el bombardeo en algunas partes de la frontera" del este de Ucrania, pero manifestó que los países de *la UE no aprobarán las sanciones contra Rusia hasta que "el nivel de intensidad de la agresión lo requiera".


Resérvelos. *


----------



## trichetin (17 Feb 2022)

Se ha quedado a gusto Ayuso.
Hoy me se de un enfermero que moja.


----------



## rafasx (17 Feb 2022)

Las últimas elecciones de CyL han demostrado la irrelevancia de Casado y en el PP están por echarle ahora que hay tiempo. Se ve que se resiste y quiere morir matando. Todo esto beneficia a Vox, así que por mucho que se resista Casado tendrá que irse porque los que mandan ya no le van a manterner, como demuestran las portadas de todos los periodicos.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

Aquí de lo que se trata es de NEPOTISMO , porque beneficio por los negocios es lo normal .
La de millones que se han distribuido con la trama del coronavirus son incalculables .










Por cada 10 pacientes de la UCI , SALEN 400.000 EUROS AL BOSILLO DE ALGUIEN !






*El coste de no vacunarse contra el coronavirus y contagiarse: más de 40.000 euros en asistencia médica*
Manel tiene 60 años y no se ha querido vacunar. Es un paciente ficticio que hemos creado para ejemplificar lo que cuesta la asistencia médica en España a una persona contagiada por coronavirus.




www.lasexta.com


*Nepotismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org


----------



## vinavil (17 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, aseguró este jueves que "ha empezado el bombardeo en algunas partes de la frontera" del este de Ucrania, pero manifestó que los países de *la UE no aprobarán las sanciones contra Rusia hasta que "el nivel de intensidad de la agresión lo requiera".
> 
> 
> Resérvelos. *


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

El combate esta así en el primer asalto.:

Ayuso llama cobarde a Casado.

Casado envía a Egea y amenaza con un expediente...........


----------



## Joaquim (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Pp implosionando y en Ucrania ha empezado el mambo.....preparen los latunes...



Que asco de lameculos de los judíos. Que pena que las bombas no le caen a él. Puta basura.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Pues claro que pactan con el diablo, Sánchez es su predicador.



Teodoro y Fracasado en modo matón chavista y machista saltándose la presunción de inocencia

Vosotros tenéis que demostrar su culpabilidad


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

1Moncloa filtra a Casado que hay un dosier de corrupción contra Ayuso.

2.Casado filtra a la prensa y a Ayuso que hay un dosier contra Ayuso de Corrupción.

3.Moncloa dice que no ha filtrado ningún dosier de Corrupción contra Ayuso..

El dosier no existe, a Casado le han hecho el truco del tocomocho y la estampita a la vez .







Momento en que Sánchez le filtra lo del dosier a Casado:


----------



## Aeneas (17 Feb 2022)

Congreso de Valencia 2:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Tiene buen ojo el foro de Davos buscando talento


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947260



Pon a arrimadad también , q a este paso sube en las encuestas y todo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Dimite Carromero.

La culpa es del Bedel.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

Se ve que la gallina ha ordenado a todos los peperos que pongan tuits en su favor, algunos con bastante mal gusto , como este:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Y Carromero de James Bond !


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Se ve que la gallina ha ordenado a todos los peperos que pongan tuits en su favor, algunos con bastante mal gusto , como este:



Ya vale todo


----------



## El DesPromotor (17 Feb 2022)

Cayetana se debe de estar partiendo el culo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Comisiones Obreras lleva a Ayuso a los tribunales por decir que no todos los sanitarios querían trabajar en la pandemia


El sindicato presenta este miércoles una demanda de conciliación contra la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid –el paso previo a una demanda civil– y pide que se retracte de sus palabras que, aseguran, se han traducido en agresiones y ataques contra los sanitarios




www-eldiario-es.cdn.ampproject.org





Los aliados de Fracasado...


----------



## uno_de_tantos (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Se ve que la gallina ha ordenado a todos los peperos que pongan tuits en su favor, algunos con bastante mal gusto , como este:



No es que sea vomitivo, que lo es, y mucho. Además es de retrasada mental, de las malas. Hace falta tener unos ovarios gigantes en una mente de psicópata, para utilizar la muerte de Miguel Angel Blanco intentando conseguir cierta simpatía en un tema como el de hoy.

Será que los psicópatas no comprenden que el cerebro de sus votantes tiene ciertas diferencias con el suyo, y cosas que ellos ven como normales, la mayoría las ve con asco.

No se puede caer más bajo. La política se ha rebajado tanto, que es un imán para todo tipo de infraseres. Esta es gentuza, retrasada, o las dos cosas a la vez.


----------



## djvan (17 Feb 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> No es que sea vomitivo, que lo es, y mucho. Además es de retrasada mental, de las malas. Hace falta tener unos ovarios gigantes en una mente de psicópata, para utilizar la muerte de Miguel Angel Blanco intentando conseguir cierta simpatía en un tema como el de hoy.
> 
> Será que los psicópatas no comprenden que el cerebro de sus votantes tiene ciertas diferencias con el suyo, y cosas que ellos ven como normales, la mayoría las ve con asco.
> 
> No se puede caer más bajo. La política se ha rebajado tanto, que es un imán para todo tipo de infraseres. Esta es gentuza, retrasada, o las dos cosas a la vez.



Esta claro que el retraso y falta de escrúpulos que se gasta es similar al del casado.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Parasitos públicos del Estado

Pablo, Tu me enchufaste...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 947428


Casado dice que antes de dimitir, revienta al partido...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (17 Feb 2022)

Hay unos mariachis tocando la de 'Canta y no llores' en Génova 13 :


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Comisiones Obreras lleva a Ayuso a los tribunales por decir que no todos los sanitarios querían trabajar en la pandemia
> 
> 
> El sindicato presenta este miércoles una demanda de conciliación contra la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid –el paso previo a una demanda civil– y pide que se retracte de sus palabras que, aseguran, se han traducido en agresiones y ataques contra los sanitarios
> ...



Pero si a la familia ayuso le encantan las comisiones ...


----------



## txusky_g (17 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Han encendido las antenas 5g en Génova 13. Habrá que hacer un seguimiento a chuskyG y al promotroll. Poneos la rebequita.



Estoy llamando a Espinocho de los Monteros, a ver si restablecemos relaciones y me hace un huequito en VOX.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Feb 2022)

Ja,ja,ja, PPodrido y llevamos años avisando en el foro. Pero el facherio domina en este floro.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>


----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (17 Feb 2022)

El que está llamando a todos los diputados para que pongan tuits en favor de el amado líder Pablo Casado Alies el Gallina es ....



Si, si este


----------



## jolu (17 Feb 2022)

Casado terminará de embajador en algún sitio cómodo (París, Barcelona, Roma...)

Me inclino por Barcelona, porque tendrá que trabajar poco. Además, allí puede hablar con su amigo rata chepuda y conversar sobre el crecimiento de los gusanos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## overdrive1979 (17 Feb 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja, PPodrido y llevamos años avisando en el foro. Pero el facherio domina en este floro.



Todos esos gitanotoreros fachuzos (hoy simpatizantes de BOCS) bien que se alegraban de los tiempos convulsos de Podemos cuando rivalizaban Errejón y Pablo Iglesias, pero ahora se hacen los ofendiditos con la movida pepera.

Manda narices que en vez de desatarse la Tercera Guerra Mundial en suelo ucraniano, lo que ha explotado es una batalla cainita que afecta de lleno a la credibilidad de la pata rancia y opusina del PP, y por tanto, del R-78. 

Encima el facherío le da toda la credibilidad a la lloradora de rímel cuando esa misma tiparraca ha dicho recientemente que las movidas judiciales de Mataelefantes no son para tanto. ¡Y con estos precedentes pretenden hacernos creer que Ayuso es seria y honesta!


----------



## Rantamplum (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Ja , ja , ja , espontánea dice , aquí de espontáneo no hay nada .


----------



## Charlatan (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



porque no saben a quien apoyar.....solo piensan en seguir vivendo del resto sin dar palo al agua.......


----------



## Roedr (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El que está llamando a todos los diputados para que pongan tuits en favor de el amado líder Pablo Casado Alies el Gallina es ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se le ve cara de chico muy listo.


----------



## maxkuiper (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Triyuga (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A Casado el viene grande todo esto.



A Casado todo le viene grande...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El que está llamando a todos los diputados para que pongan tuits en favor de el amado líder Pablo Casado Alies el Gallina es ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es claramente el cerebro que está de todo este asunto. El demiurgo


----------



## Odagled (17 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Y mientras estamos pendientes de los lios del PP, los del gobierno callados como pu..y a seguir mangandola y aplicando punto por punto la agenda 2030


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (17 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> A Casado todo le viene grande...



Todo no.

Lamiendo culos es el puto amo. Y también tiene cierta habilidad para las puñaladas traperas o decir digo donde dijo Diego.

Una joya.


----------



## Irene Adler (17 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Cuidado no se lie y les pida que apoyen a Ayuso….


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## César Borgia (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Janus (18 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ayuso está que trina por esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué puta polla tiene que dimitir Egea?. Es Casado el que tiene que ser expulsado antes de que tenga un improbable atisbo de honestidad y dimita. Y ambos dos a disposición judicial para ser investigados por su comportamiento. Si se demuestra que han intentado contratar a un detective privado para cometer un delito .... a la trena hijoputas.


----------



## Janus (18 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> O decapitan a casado o el pp será el siguiente ciudadanos..
> y ojalá que así sea



las dos cosas hamijo


----------



## Janus (18 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



La indecente manera de actuar de esa gentuza al mando


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Feb 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Todos esos gitanotoreros fachuzos (hoy simpatizantes de BOCS) bien que se alegraban de los tiempos convulsos de Podemos cuando rivalizaban Errejón y Pablo Iglesias, pero ahora se hacen los ofendiditos con la movida pepera.
> 
> Manda narices que en vez de desatarse la Tercera Guerra Mundial en suelo ucraniano, lo que ha explotado es una batalla cainita que afecta de lleno a la credibilidad de la pata rancia y opusina del PP, y por tanto, del R-78.
> 
> Encima el facherío le da toda la credibilidad a la lloradora de rímel cuando esa misma tiparraca ha dicho recientemente que las movidas judiciales de Mataelefantes no son para tanto. ¡Y con estos precedentes pretenden hacernos creer que Ayuso es seria y honesta!



Totalmente de acuerdo, conforero.


----------



## Rantamplum (18 Feb 2022)

Odagled dijo:


> Y mientras estamos pendientes de los lios del PP, los del gobierno callados como pu..y a seguir mangandola y aplicando punto por punto la agenda 2030



Hombre , para que van a interrumpir al enemigo , si lo están haciendo estupendamente


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Feb 2022)

su explosión, mis risas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Feb 2022)

Si Fracasado y Teobobo hubiesen actuado contra Sánchz con la misma “violencia” y vehemencia que con Ayuso, el PSOE no estaría gobernando hoy en día. 

Piénsalo.

Los socios de Sánchez...


----------

